# Perdido Bay Report - Alabama Side



## devinmurray99

Anticipating rain (50% chance and 15mph wind) we slept-in til 7am, hit Top Gun for a few dozen live shrimp, and put in at Bear Point thinking we'd go catch a few if we were lucky.  After talking to a few local captains/guides yesterday, we headed north into a bayou (unsure of name) on AL side directly west of Tarklin.  Traveled all the way to the top (northermost area) of the bayou in 2.5'-3.5' of water and decided to fish in and along the docks.  

I have to preface this report by saying that dad has never caught a redfish before.  His very first cast with 15lb test (7'6" St.Croix) dad gets broken off right away by something very hungry and large.  Added 30lb florocarbon, second cast landed 20"+ black drum.  While I was busy rerigging his frayed line, I handed him my rod and he landed a 25" slot red.  Soon the dern dolphins came and spoiled the fun.  

Moved to a few other docks to the south and caught 5 or 6 reds just under the 16" slot which we released.  Trying to get into skinnier water along the way we spooked several mid to upper slots off a flat between docks. Didn't bring my pushpole but they certainly heard the trolling motor even on lowest setting.

Returned back to the top of the bayou after 45 minutes and the rest of this fish you see in the pictures were literally caught in about 90 minutes or less.  The largest was 28" and the smallest was right at 16".  With the exception of 4-5 shrimp that got robbed and 2 sheep, literally every single throw was a fish. It was seriously hard to believe how awesome it was. Since this was our first day of fishing in AL, we decided to leave while still catching.

Honestly there are very few days where God bestows such an amazing day of fishing upon us and I am so glad I was able to spend it with my dad on his first time ever catching a redfish.

There is much more to be told of this day but my hands hurt from cleaning all the fish...(which were legal per AL rules).  If we are blessed to have it I will post more pics tomorrow.  If the wind slows down we are going to see what is just off the beach on a few wrecks.

Also the fish I was holding had 13 spots, 9 on one side and 3 on the other.

Sidenote: according to the AL state website it says 3 slot fish per person, one oversized allowed within. I was stopped by a female DNR gal at Bear Point (there daily 8-5) and she weighed and measured all of our fish. 

If you cross Perdido Bay and fish on the Florida side, the limit is one fish per person, 18" - 27" as I have been reminded.  I am not trying to pull creel tricks here but were are staying at a condo in Orange Beach, AL despite living in FL.

http://www.dcnr.state.al.us/fishing/saltwater/regulations/limits/


----------



## devinmurray99

*Re: Perdido Bay Report*

Forgot to attach others..


----------



## Gramps

Thanks for the report. It's always good to see how the fishing is in different parts of the gulf and to see three? generations fishing together. Well done!


----------



## devinmurray99

Yes sir. Three for sure.


----------



## TidewateR

awesome report! glad you guys did so well...that little guy should be hooked (if he wasn't already).


----------



## HaMm3r

Very good day, no doubt about that!  I have one question though. Is arithmatic done differently in Alabama too? Here in Florida, 9 + 3 = 12, not 13.  ;D


----------



## Punkrawqer

> Very good day, no doubt about that!   I have one question though. Is arithmatic done differently in Alabama too? Here in Florida, 9 + 3 = 12, not 13.   ;D


You caught that too! Funny stuff...


----------



## devinmurray99

Geeeez AL jokes guys? Guess I'll go back to UCF for my doctorate to learn how to add or just post my reports in picture format. My bad.


----------



## Punkrawqer

Ok ok, great report man! I guess no room for jokes. My apologies...


----------



## HaMm3r

> Geeeez AL jokes guys?  Guess I'll go back to UCF for my doctorate to learn how to add or just post my reports in picture format.  My bad.


No offense intended man.  Hope you weren't.


----------



## rcmay

what kind of boat were you fishing out of?


----------



## out-cast

> what kind of boat were you fishing out of?


http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1262882704/0


----------

